# Help with two male golden, 18 months old



## spetix (Mar 4, 2017)

I have two male golden now each 18 months old. They have been together in our home since they were 8 weeks old. They were the best friends until recently. One has growled and attacked the other for no apparent reason. I had one neutered and have kept them in separate areas of home and yard since the fight. Any suggestions on how to get them to live together again without fights, growls. etc.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you discussed this with your dogs' breeder? Honestly, this can be a really serious problem (it's one of the reasons that responsible breeders do not typically sell littermates to a home) and I suspect that you need professional help from someone who can meet you and your dogs in person. An internet forum is good for suggestions and help in many areas, but serious behavioral issues really needs to be dealt with in person. 

If you tell us what metro area you are closest to, we may be able to help you find a good trainer or behaviorist. If this were happening with my dogs, I would consult a certified veterinary behaviorist even if I had to drive all day to get to one. Here is a link so you can read up on it and search for someone near you: Member Directory « ACVB


----------



## mbrod12 (Nov 20, 2017)

Do you have any idea what the source of the fighting is? I see that you only got one golden neutered and I wonder if it has something to do with hormones.

Are there plenty of toys? I always make sure to buy two of everything so that my boys don't have to compete with each other. I also separate them at feeding time so that they each have their own personal space.

Aside from that, I would think a professional behavioral trainer may be your best bet.


----------



## spetix (Mar 4, 2017)

I contacted Canine Solutions for an evaluation of the situation. Thank you for your reply about getting a professional.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I currently have a 5.5 y/o intact male golden, a 2.5 y/o neutered male lab-shepherd mix, and a 1 year old intact male golden puppy. A while back, the puppy started attacking the intact male golden. I attributed it to a hormonal / coming of age thing. Happened a total of three times where the puppy basically attacked the older guy. I broke them up each time and let them know the behavior was unacceptable - by separating and subduing both. I watched them closely and every time I saw body language indicative of imminant aggression from the puppy, I removed him physically *before* he got a chance to start anything. It seems to have been effective, but I still keep a close eye on them.

It is a fact that intact dogs smell different (to other dogs) than neutered dogs and oftentimes intact males will be attacked by neutered dogs at dog parks and similar places.


----------



## spetix (Mar 4, 2017)

We live in New Jersey-Union County. 
Do you have a behaviorist to recommend?
Pleas let me know.
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## spetix (Mar 4, 2017)

How is it going? Can you trust the intact puppy now not to attack the other?


----------



## spetix (Mar 4, 2017)

Not sure my reply went to you-I am new at this forum. Sorry for any inconvenience. I wanted to know if you could recommend someone in NJ-we live in central jersey-Union County. 
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would recommend reaching out to your primary vet. They will be able to refer you to a veterinary behaviorist.


----------

